# Decisions, decisions, decisions



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Moved the kribs to their new home today and finished cleaning up the little Osaka.

Have the water cooking at 87 degrees.

Hmmmmm, I wonder what I should do with it :bigsmile:


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

LeAve it like that. Looks cool to me. Lol. Well if it's at 87 degrees then it's meant to be. Discus Discus Discus


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

I had one of those beautiful Osaka 155's (40 gal) too, until I gave it to my daughter, and she's keeping 5 - 6" adult discus in it, and they love it and are doing great. Which is fine, but I wish I had it back.
If I did, I think I would do a super 'nano-type' sw reef tank in it.
With that height, Shelley, can you imagine how superb that could look !


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Hmmmmm, I wonder what I should do with it :bigsmile:


I have a perfect spot here for it  I could come over anytime. May be a 3 hours trip but well worth it  :bigsmile:

I will have to face the wrath of my wife taking the spot for her crystal display cabinet though. She even dared to ask me to shut down my 75g SW - my very first tank - for the spot


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Hilarious Shelley. But I think an Orca would really look cool in it.:lol:


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

you need a bigger tank Shelley for that fisf lol


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

seanyuki said:


> you need a bigger tank Shelley for that fisf lol


You're probably right, Francis. How 'bout this instead :bigsmile:


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Rajan said:


> LeAve it like that. Looks cool to me. Lol. Well if it's at 87 degrees then it's meant to be. Discus Discus Discus


Hmmmm.....I never thought of that !!!



discuspaul said:


> I had one of those beautiful Osaka 155's (40 gal) too, until I gave it to my daughter, and she's keeping 5 - 6" adult discus in it, and they love it and are doing great. Which is fine, but I wish I had it back.
> If I did, I think I would do a super 'nano-type' sw reef tank in it.
> With that height, Shelley, can you imagine how superb that could look !


It is a deep tank, isn't it? I have to stand on tip toes to reach the bottom front and I'm 5'9 - I can't reach the back. The cheapest I have seen the tank brand new was at Fraser. I can't remember what it was, but I remember thinking at the time it was ridiculously low - I was even tempted to replace mine. One day I'll do sw, but this time it's going to my 6 assorted heckels. They need their own tank.



gklaw said:


> I have a perfect spot here for it  I could come over anytime. May be a 3 hours trip but well worth it  :bigsmile:
> 
> I will have to face the wrath of my wife taking the spot for her crystal display cabinet though. She even dared to ask me to shut down my 75g SW - my very first tank - for the spot


3 hours? How do you drive to Marpole - through Montana???!!!! 
That's a very, very brave woman 



SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Hilarious Shelley. But I think an Orca would really look cool in it.:lol:


Thanks, Anthony. It's funny you say that - I was trying to do an Orca and have its fin stick out of the tank, but I wasn't quite as clever as I thought I was 

Thanks for the comments, folks


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Put some domestics in there..


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

MELLO said:


> _*Put some domestics in there..*_


*Skittle fish in my Osaka??? *

 GIFSoup

Only if it's a confirmed breeding pair of the kind that start with F and rhymes with Slackin' :bigsmile:


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah, I'm sure the Heckels would look great in there.

And btw, I think Gordon meant 3 hours, there and back, to your place, didn't you Gordon ? LOL

And Mello's thoughts about domestics - yes again - some Blues in there - Diamonds or Cobalts - something like you have pictured above, Shelley.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Exactly Paul


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Shelley, you CAN'T put a beluga in there. I'm serious. It would be cruel. 87 degrees is way too warm for them.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm sure with her skills she could pop a beluga in there... Come on now, don't be a hater.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I vote for chiller and a beluga and a goldfish


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Ooo. I have a RedSea chiller here I still have to test out for Grete_J. Pretty sure she will give you a good deal. Enough HP to freeze that tank I think.

A huge goldfish, named beluga, would be very cute.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

id go with the beluga lol.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

yeah,

Beluga has my vote too....lol

But I think this tank would make a very pretty fancy goldfish tank


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> I'm sure with her skills she could pop a beluga in there... Come on now, don't be a hater.


Thanks for the vote of confidence, Chris and yeah, Franck - don't be a hater 



josephl said:


> I vote for chiller and a beluga and a goldfish


Only YOU could pull off a combo like that 



gklaw said:


> Ooo. I have a RedSea chiller here I still have to test out for Grete_J. Pretty sure she will give you a good deal. Enough HP to freeze that tank I think.
> 
> A huge goldfish, named beluga, would be very cute.


I was born in northern Ontario and raised outside of Montreal - I keep all my windows and patio door open all winter long so keeping the tanks HEATED is the problem 
Well, I had a goldfish I named "Fluffy" so one named "Beluga" wouldn't be too far off 



m_class2g said:


> id go with the beluga lol.


And I just bet with your connections, you'd be able to get me one :bigsmile:



djamm said:


> yeah,
> 
> Beluga has my vote too....lol
> 
> But I think this tank would make a very pretty fancy goldfish tank


I have to admit - it does make a nice tank for goldfish. It doesn't look like it from head on, but it is quite deep. Lots of room for them to roam around in - that's my nice way of saying "bouncing off the side" because that's what Fluffy used to do in that tank


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

If you are going with the Beluga, charge admission to see this attraction You will have costs going through the room hahahaha! All jokes aside, you think the Heckels will be ok in there? you said 6 ? With your expertise and experience iam sure all will go well.I personally like the idea mentioned already by someone, and that was a goldie setup.Perfect imprint to develop some nice fancy goldfish.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

well if u r lucky this guy may still have some of his shrimp available

thank you for replying. I am just hoping that when you shipped them for justin that you tie the claws closed as I have had these shipped b4 and they have taken each others eyes out. Is this your standard practice....if so i am still very interested.

> Date: Tue, 23 Feb 2010 23:46:35 +0100
> Subject: Re: shrimp
> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
>
> well thank you for the mail i am about on my way to even go and ship
> his owned you can send me your
> full names
> city
> postal code
> home address
> phone number
> 10 will cost you 500$ so if you are interested get back to me now with
> the details
> waiting

and with it being so close to xmas maybe he can cut you a deal he wouldn't give me
I was just wondering. $500 is a lot of money so i was wondering if I get the shrimp packaged with out the water can I get for less than your standard price as this will save much weight and not be so much money. i can fluff them back up when i get them. thanks.waiting.

> Date: Wed, 24 Feb 2010 01:44:56 +0100
> Subject: Re: shrimp
> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
>
> yes i will do so and this is my standard price so get back to me now
> with the details

I think he had whales available too but the shipping would be more.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:
You know what - I STILL can bring myself to tears laughing when I think back to that thread. That whole thing was just about the funniest couple of days I've ever experienced. I couldn't wait to see what was going to be posted next.
Yup, he was able to send a baleen whale, but my absolute favorite was the mermaid. I can't remember if he send the picture in one of his reply emails or if it was someone on BCA, but I still can see that stuffed mermaid doll in a tank :lol: That was priceless.

So with that all said and done, this one's just for you, Kathie!!!!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> If you are going with the Beluga, charge admission to see this attraction You will have costs going through the room hahahaha! All jokes aside, you think the Heckels will be ok in there? you said 6 ? With your expertise and experience iam sure all will go well.I personally like the idea mentioned already by someone, and that was a goldie setup.Perfect imprint to develop some nice fancy goldfish.


Hi Luke:
I just gave up my goldfish so the kribs could have their own tank  Now the heckels will have their own too. Don't worry - I've been keeping 17 in a 90 gallon so 6 in a 40 will be fine. Most of my heckels are runted/stunted and are done growing so they won't be anywhere near full size adult wild heckels.

Even though I won't be going with the beluga, I still like the idea of charging admission.....I'll have to work on that 
Shelley


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

looks good shelly.....................has that tropical look without the upkeep.


----------

